# Six Mile report 12-5



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Lake Sakakawea Fishing Report

No Report. Some of the bays have walkable ice here on the east end. No one has been out yet on it.

Lake Audubon Fishing Report

I have been out 4 times this week. Had some limited success. We kept 25 walleyes in the 15 to 20 inch range. We caught well over 35 walleyes in them 4 outings, so there are some smaller ones showing up.

We have been concentrating our efforts in the East End Cabin Site area. We are having the best luck in 12 to 17 feet of water. The bite has been at dark.

Some reports of limits coming from north of the Refuge Headquarters and the east end by the canal also.

Use Genz Worms, Buckshot Rattlers, Gem n Eyes, Russian Hooks, or treble hooks tipped with extra large minnows. Suspend them 4 to 12 inches off the bottom. Sunset bite is the best but you may catch some in the morning also.

Good Fish'n 
Carey 
www.sixmilecorner.com


----------

